
Twitter Blog: A new standard for the mobile web - username3
http://blog.twitter.com/2012/05/new-standard-for-mobile-web.html
======
ColinWright
As I say here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3940595> ...

    
    
        It doesn't work on my ASUS Eee netbook. The result is that I can read
        Twitter, but I can't tweet or reply when I'm computing on the move.
        Once again an "update" has rendered an existing system unoperable.
    
        It looks like I'm going to have to write my own Twitter client, if
        I have the time. Maybe I should just call this a great time saver.

